# boat build of course!



## bigjeff05 (Mar 26, 2016)

Hey guys! About to start my first build


----------



## bigjeff05 (Mar 26, 2016)

One thing I was wondering. Has anyone powder coated a rivited boat? I'm wondering if the heat will affect old sealant. It's going to sit at 400° but only for 10 min or so. I plan on sealing inside of boat after powder but still wondering if anyone else has done this. I've been on here quite alot looking but didn't find anything specifically about heat and original sealant.


----------



## Johnny (Mar 27, 2016)

Well, there are a few here that can attest to the Florida Sun
lifting fresh paint just from the metal getting hot from the rays.

If you can find a small something-or-other of the same age with the
same old paint and sealant type on it, preheat your kitchen oven to 
400* and stick it in there for 15 minutes or so.
Even if your boat cooks for 10 minutes, I am "assuming" that the hull
will stay hot for half an hour longer after removal . . . 
** the company that is going to do your powder coating probably runs
into this issue all the time - why not ask them.

jus my Dos Centavos


----------



## bigjeff05 (Apr 2, 2016)

Ok powder coat was a sucess. I was worried about original sealant oozing out everywhere in the oven but it went well. Had only two spots that a drop or two came out. Which makes me think maybe it was excess sealant to begin with. Either way I'm gonna go over it all with some 5200


----------



## OutrageGIS (Apr 3, 2016)

Looks great, that powder coat should be super tough!


----------



## bigjeff05 (Apr 3, 2016)

Yea it should! I had a hard time finding a marine grade powder so got architectural grade which may even be better. It's rated for 3000+ hrs of salt spray (like from roads) before any sign of wear


----------



## bigjeff05 (Apr 10, 2016)

I'm having a hard time deciding about floor supports. Aluminum angle wld be best but I don't see a confident way to secure it at top of the ribs. Any ideas?


----------



## bigjeff05 (Apr 11, 2016)

I also just found this! Which is cool cuz I was wondering the model. I'd like to look what up original was like. But model says c-14 and I can't find any info on it. Doesn't lund make that? It is a starcraft as u see plate says it and the emblems were still on the side. Any ideas how to figure it out?


----------



## kreature (Apr 13, 2016)

It resembles my 14' Starcraft. I also have the 3 support transom in my 68' Seafarer. I attached the only pic I have of the middle transom brace on my build. 







Sent from my 831C using Tapatalk


----------



## bigjeff05 (Apr 13, 2016)

Cool. I was able to find some info once I confirmed the year.matched all the exact dimensions and i believe it's a dart. Cool to see the original


----------



## Ictalurus (Apr 13, 2016)

bigjeff05 said:


> I'm having a hard time deciding about floor supports. Aluminum angle wld be best but I don't see a confident way to secure it at top of the ribs. Any ideas?



Run some vertical supports down to the ribs at the bottom. You can tie the support structure into the top part with some small pieces of aluminum angle if needed.

Edited: Here is a link to a set-up like I was trying to describe

https://forum.tinboats.net/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=40361


----------



## bigjeff05 (Apr 17, 2016)

Worked on er heck of alot this weekend, happy got framing about done, lights in and wiring ran


----------



## bigjeff05 (Apr 23, 2016)

So I'm trying to decide which side to put rear seat. I personally wld like to use my right hand to control tiller but also read about torque if motor can make boat til because of clockwise prop rotation. And seat is on right side to balance that. Tho it talked about newer motors cause a lessened affect. Anyone have any tips or input about this?


----------



## derekdiruz (Apr 23, 2016)

I love the framing. Good job so far. its Given me good idea for the framing of mine that I'll start today. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Apr 23, 2016)

I sit on the right and operate my motor with my left hand. I'm a righty, it's not hard to run the tiller with your left and the tiller is on the left side of the motor.


----------



## fl.graderman (Apr 23, 2016)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> I sit on the right and operate my motor with my left hand. I'm a righty, it's not hard to run the tiller with your left and the tiller is on the left side of the motor.


^^^^Agreed

2015 Tracker Grizzly 1448 MVX 
1996 Evinrude 25hp 3 cylinder looper


----------



## bigjeff05 (May 1, 2016)

Well been at it as much as I cld this weekend. Wiring done and working, plumbing done for livewell and started flooring


----------



## bigjeff05 (May 5, 2016)

Been at it real hard everyday after work. Flooring cut! :LOL2:


----------



## bigjeff05 (May 8, 2016)

Well was out of town for the weekend but managed to get two hatches cut and sealed most of the wood. The last thing I'm having a problem with is how many or what to do with back hatches. Should I do two bigger ones or big in middle and smaller ones on each side? The thing that worries me is having edge of hatches so close to sides of boat. Tho look like it'll hafta be that way to be able to get battery out. Suggestions??


----------



## bigjeff05 (May 8, 2016)

Here's the rear


----------



## bigjeff05 (May 12, 2016)

Been busy, steady progress after work everday. Carpet almost complete!


----------



## bigjeff05 (May 22, 2016)

By God I'm about done! Test run today. Floated well, everything went pretty well. Guy at launch offered some minnows so took em. Filled livewell right away. Filled then but not later. So guess I was too shallow and got some sand in screen. Also got a new motor. Ran really good at first. After fishing some it started first pull. Started goin and boom died. I read about using sealant for gas connections but didn't at first. Wonder if it sucked lil air?


----------

